# Another chef knife bites the dust...



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2017)

Finished this Chef Knife today using ADS damascus.....with carbon fiber handles. Patterned it after a Sabatier. It is very sharp, what do you think?

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Finished this Chef Knife today using ADS damascus.....with carbon fiber handles. Patterned it after a Sabatier. It is very sharp, what do you think?
> View attachment 130278




Love the blade!... handle material, not so much.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2017)

Reckon this is why the handle looks goofy? LOL...oal is 3"

Reactions: Funny 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2017)

Maybe a close up of the handles? Love the blade but something about the handles isn't turning my crank. They are neat but for me I'd maybe have used that handle on a camp knife or sheath knife.....


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 30, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Reckon this is why the handle looks goofy? LOL...oal is 3"
> View attachment 130279



Posted at the same time, had no idea it was so small, great proportions!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2017)

"Your knife is sharp and it will Kill....".....playing with some left over damascus...got ya!

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 4


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 30, 2017)

Blade looks great pappy! 3" overall length though might make breaking down a squash problematic though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jun 30, 2017)

LOL if you look closer you'll see the tang is also tapered all the way back like a Sabatier...


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow! I thought the blade was over 8" long!!


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 30, 2017)

Might be useful for cleaning your finger nails!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Jun 30, 2017)

Is it for sale!?


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 30, 2017)

That is so awesome.....I love it....

I have a small piece of damascus blade, I should try that.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 1, 2017)

sure but what would someone ask for such a master piece?


----------



## Tony (Jul 1, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> sure but what would someone ask for such a master piece?



I thought .10 was the asking price because of the picture......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2017)

If it was signed it would be worth more!!


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 1, 2017)

Holy crap that is cool!


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 1, 2017)

Is the edge actually sharp?


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2017)

kazuma78 said:


> Is the edge actually sharp?




Probably could shave with it!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 12, 2017)

yes it was sharp did you see the cut in my finger? it is sitting on the desk of our family doctor who is going to give it to his wife. i made her a full size knife last year.


----------

